# Winter Nursing Clothing - Need Recommendations



## Mamaluu (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a way (in terms of clothing) to nurse easily and comfortably during the cold winter months without having to lift my shirt/sweater up. What do you recommend?

Are there some tops/sweaters out there that somehow allow breast access without lifting my shirt up? Or does any of you wear or layer your clothes creatively to get that result? If there are some stylish sweaters like that please let me know.

I checked out some nursing tops (which are just tank tops) that allows you to nurse without lifting your shirt up but they were so expansive, and tank tops are just not going to work during the cold winter months... Please advise.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Those nursing tanks are actually amazing, winter or summer. They have great ones at Target for $16. I wear the tank as a base layer and then wear a regular shirt overtop finished with a cardigan sweater. That way you never have to bare enough flesh to be truly cold...just lift up the shirt and the tank covers all your middle parts, sweater keeps you warm. Works great. Cardigans are the key for me because a regular sweater is too bulky to comfortably nurse IMO.

ETA: I tried a bunch of schmancy nursing clothes from Motherhood et all and none worked as well as the above. Most nursing-specific wear is not made very well and too fussy. The last thing I need when I have a hungry baby tugging at my shirt is to try and figure out how everything works.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just use a regular camisole and nursing bra under whatever - t-shirts and tanks in summer, sweaters in winter. alot of camisoles have adjustable straps, and I just adust those as far out as I can. unhook nursing bra, tug cami down, lift sweater up, and voila!

If you don't mind being an over-the-top flopper (I only really do this at home) any sweater with a wrap or cross-front top works really well for nursing.


----------



## Mamaluu (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the couple of suggestions so far. They sounds like great ideas.

Besides assembling stuff with some of my own existing clothing like the couple of ideas given, if I wanted to buy a couple pieces of stylish & comfortable nursing outfit, where would you recommend I go? What brand? And what about lounge/sleepwear - where and what brand do you recommend?

I remember feeling so unattractive (and therefore altogether crappy) during the postpartum days when I didn't have any time or energy to dress beautifully, and everyday I was just lounging around with some big t-shirt or ugly tank trying to keep my breasts accessable. This time around, I really want to have some comfy & stylish clothes that lift me up and make me feel more human (and more beautiful & sexy if I can) than a milk machine. Any ideas would be great!


----------

